# Bergwerk Faunus Modelljahr 2003- Hinterbauwippe mit Fragen



## maddin. (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hatte das Glück einen neuen Faunus-Rahmen zu erwerben, welchen ich mir gerade neu aufbaue.
Es handelt sich nicht um den lsd-Rahmen, sondern um das Modell um 2003, so jedenfalls die Auskunft des Radladens.

Gekauft habe ich den Rahmen u.a. mit einem eingebauten Fox Float R Dämpfer und einer Rock Shox Reba Race U-Turn 85-115 mm.

Habe nun eine Frage zur Hinterbauwippe. Diese besitzt 2 Aufnahmepunkte, an der der Dämpfer fixiert werden kann. Die Aufnahmepunkte sind untereinander angeordnet.

Aktuell ist der Dämpfer am unteren Aufnahmepunkt fixiert, der obere ist somit frei.

Wie sind diese 2 Aufnahmepunkte definiert? Wann nutzt man den oberen, wann den unteren Aufnahmepunkt? We wirkt sich das auf das Fahrverhalten und den Federweg aus? Ist dieser bei der unteren Aufnahme besser nutzbar?

Danke vorab für die Infos!


----------



## Rolf (12. Februar 2013)

Du kannst den Dämpfer in zwei verschiedenen Positionen an der Wippe verschrauben, wodurch das ÜbersetzungsVerhältnis geändert wird, was wiederum zu unterschiedlichen FederWegen führt.

Beim unteren AufnahmePunkt sollte das ÜbersetzungsVerhältnis größer sein, das Rad somit mehr FederWeg haben, als beim oberen AufnahmePunkt.

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad, stell doch mal ein Foto ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wozibo (22. März 2013)

Habe auch ein Faunus von 2003, bei mir ist jedoch unabhängig von der Montage der Dämpferaufnahme der Rahmen das begrenzende Element bzgl. Federweg.

Schon lange bevor der Dämpfer (DT Swiss SSD225 mit 190mm Eimbaulänge) voll eingefedert ist, beginnt das Hinterrad am Sattelrohr (bzw. am Schaltseil zum Umwerfer) zu schleifen, die beiden Dämpferaufnahmen an der Wippe ändern daran dar nichts 

Das mit dem anderen Übersetzungsverhältnis stimmt zwar schon, aber Aufgrund der Konstruktionsbedingten Federwegsbegrenzung kann sie sich nur noch auf die Charakteristik (Kennlinie) des Federungsverlaufs auswirken, was im Zeitalter zahllloser am Markt erhältlicher (Luft-) Federelemente aus meiner Sicht nicht mehr wirklich erforderlich ist 

Aber trotz Allem fahre ich mein altes Faunus (inzwischen mit 140mm Gabel) nach wie vor gerne.


----------



## maddin. (22. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen und danke für die Infos.
Was könnt Ihr über die Qualität des Rahmens und des Hinterbaus sagen, vor allem zur Wippe?
Ist die den richtig stabil, da ich schon diverse Berichte gelesen habe, in denen Brüche vorkamen.
Wäre schade drum, da die Ersatzteilversorgung nicht mehr existiert oder?

Möchte nämlich im kommenden Winter damit anfangen, den Rahmen zu zerlegen und neu pulvern zu lassen. Daher die Frage, ob sich das rentiert.


----------



## Rolf (22. März 2013)

Nach dem was ich gehört habe bricht nicht die Wippe, sondern eine der SitzStreben, ich meine es war die linke... ich meine mich auch erinnen zu können, dass es deswegen eine verstärke Version der SitzStrebe gab...


----------



## maddin. (22. März 2013)

Du meinst bestimmt die lsd-version, oder?


----------



## Rolf (22. März 2013)

maddin. schrieb:


> Du meinst bestimmt die lsd-version, oder?



Eigentlich nicht...


----------



## maddin. (22. März 2013)

Habe nun noch ein bisschen recherchiert, stimmt, ist nicht nur die lsd-version, sondern betrifft generell die sitzstrebe der fullies.

Habe scheinbar glück gehabt, meine strebe ist bereits verstärkt


----------



## Rolf (22. März 2013)

Dann taugt mein Gedächtnis doch noch was 

So sieht meins aus:





Erkennst Du den Fehler ?


----------



## maddin. (22. März 2013)

Nee, erkenne aktuell keinen fehler, das linke ausfallende sieht anders aus, als das meine...
Hast du den rahmen so bestellt, oder neu pulvern lassen, inkl. Neuer beschriftung, etc?

Möchte dies auch ende des jahres in angriff nehmen, da ich denke, dass es der rahmen mit den heutigen noch aufnehmen kann.
Habe im netz gesucht und bin bei götz pulverbeschichtung gelandet. Haben die früher die bergwerk bikes lackiert?


----------



## Rolf (23. März 2013)

Die linke SitzStrebe wäre eigentlich für ein LSD. Ich habe den Rahmen damals noch bei Bergwerk pulvern lassen, kurz vor der Insolvenz. Da wurde dann auf Kulanz die SitzStrebe getauscht, nur war leider keine passende mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

